# ct isopods



## mike35 (Nov 18, 2006)

Any one in CT know where to get woodlice/isopods. Sorry for posting here but i dont meet the forum requirments ( under 25 posts )


----------



## mike35 (Nov 18, 2006)

or some one on the board i can possibly purchase a culture from. Just so you all know i am seeding my viv prior to getting frogs.


----------



## frogmanchu (Feb 18, 2011)

FMC's Dendro Depot. Check out that thread and email me i think i can help you out.


----------



## mike35 (Nov 18, 2006)

Frogmanchu thank you i will email you soon. thanks again


----------



## dartdevil1 (Apr 23, 2011)

i amfrom ct also and i have some spring cultures that are just starting to take off i could probably help u out or u can go to neherp in new britian ct and im sure mike can help u out let me know.


----------



## mike35 (Nov 18, 2006)

dartdevil1 said:


> i amfrom ct also and i have some spring cultures that are just starting to take off i could probably help u out or u can go to neherp in new britian ct and im sure mike can help u out let me know.


thanks where in ct are you? I got a Culture from neherp last Friday to seed in.


----------



## boabab95 (Nov 5, 2009)

aren't darts a grey/gray area in CT? or was that cleared up...not trying to start something, just curious...


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

Holy crap!!!!! 
Connecticut froggers!!
and no, the grey area hasn`t been cleared up.

John


----------



## mike35 (Nov 18, 2006)

Yea, CT. and stupid laws go hand in hand


----------



## MeiKVR6 (Sep 16, 2008)

mike35 said:


> Yea, CT. and stupid laws go hand in hand


Indeed. The law will never be enforced about owning dart frogs. "They" would be more concerned about the _sale_ of darts. 
The pet store (Department of Agriculture) inspectors understand darts are not "potentially dangerous" as the law states, so... Gray area.

I have a couple isopod cultures that are just starting to produce. I should have a couple starter cultures I can move by mid-week. If you haven't found one yet give us a call or shoot us an email before you come down and I'll have one waiting for you.


----------

